# Nausea In the Days Leading Up To Menstruation?



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I used to get very mild cramps for a couple of days before my period started. Either that or I had no symptoms and my period would sneak up on me. For the last three or four cycles I have had no cramping, but I have had some pretty bad nausea that lasts for a few days. I had a small bowl of soup and a glass of water for breakfast, but I've been unable to make myself eat or drink anything else today.

I'm fairly certain that I'm not pregnant. Any ideas on why this might be happening?


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I get nauseated in the TWW, but not like you're describing. I'm just guessing that you've caught some sort of bug.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

The last couple of cycles that I took the pill, I had nausea plus some other symptoms like very sore, swollen breasts, and headaches. I actually thought I might be pregnant. Turns out I wasn't but the doc thought it was a combination of a losing weight fast and starting prenatal vitamins. I stopped the pill and the prenatals and seem to be doing better - first af off the pill was much less unpleasant!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne1140* 
I get nauseated in the TWW, but not like you're describing. I'm just guessing that you've caught some sort of bug.

I would think so, except that this has happened for the 3 or 4 days before my period starts for my last four cycles. It would be too coincidental to catch a bug at exactly that time four months in a row!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *npl* 
The last couple of cycles that I took the pill, I had nausea plus some other symptoms like very sore, swollen breasts, and headaches. I actually thought I might be pregnant. Turns out I wasn't but the doc thought it was a combination of a losing weight fast and starting prenatal vitamins. I stopped the pill and the prenatals and seem to be doing better - first af off the pill was much less unpleasant!

I wish I was losing weight fast! I haven't been on hormonal birth control for over ten years; I currently use a diaphragm for birth control. I haven't had any dietary changes, no new meds or vitamins, no weight changes. I'm only 29, so something like menopause wouldn't make sense.

I'm stumped, and sick of feeling so gross. At least if I was pregnant it would be for a good reason, YKWIM? But this is just







:. I did manage to drink a little iced tea and have a bowl of mint ice cream this afternoon. Such healthy choices, right? It was all my stomach could take, though. *sigh*


----------



## lmj928 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's interesting...I have the same issue. I'm still breastfeeding my 15 month old, so I thought that would have something to do with it (different hormones, lack of sleep, etc.). I have thought I am pregnant the past 4 or 5 cycles too, I just get that nauseous, tired, sick feeling for almost a week before my period. I haven't seen a Dr about this but am thinking about doing so soon. I'm not on birth control, I did lose a lot of weight post-partum and am now below my ideal weight. let me know if you find something out...


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

I discovered, through charting, that I am almost always nauseated the morning of 3 DPO, and that I frequently have nausea during my LP.

It's related to progesterone, could be that you weren't ovulating before, or that your progesterone levels were low(er).

Also, prenatal vitamins in the morning make some people nauseated, taking them with a meal is better.

I also find I'm nauseated if I don't get enough sleep - less than six/seven hours, plus getting woken once by a cat, I can count on it.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Ah the mysteries of the human body. I'm new to this returning cycle thing...DS is 23mo and still nursing, and I've just started my 2nd PP cycle. But I definitely feel nauseous now in the days leading up to AF. I just assumed it was a hormonal thing.


----------

